# Dallas, TEXAS



## Pete Perfetti (Feb 6, 2012)

Moved to the Dallas area two years ago, and recently adopted a Malinois puppy. She's a 7 month old from working bloodlines.. We are currently engaged in protection training and would like to meet others in the DFW area. We are training to survive real world personal and executive protection, and tactical scenarios.


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

With whom are you training?


----------



## Robby Richard (Apr 20, 2011)

Just sent you a pm. I've been looking as well...


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Welcome. Maybe one day we will get a chance to meet. I train with www.k9workingdogs.org 

We're full at the moment, but if you arrange a time you can always come for a visit.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron,

From the wording in his description, it sounds like Butch Cappel.


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

if you looking for real world work/trainer, k9 trainer Matt marcum in Ft Worth is the way to go!


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

Kinda does don't it Tim.

BTW, I second Dewon's reply.


----------



## Pete Perfetti (Feb 6, 2012)

Currently we are training with Butch Cappel. I am always looking for others with dogs and similar training interests for practice, exchanging ideas, information sharing, etc. The more educated I am as a handler, the better the dog and I will work and train together. Also, if I need to travel and can't take the dog, others may know of places that I can leave her.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Pete

Go to the top right hand corner search box and type in Butch Cappel and/or K9 ProSports 
You and your dog will do much better with any of the other trainers/groups recommended.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Of course you can always train sport with us soft sporty folks 

www.dfwworkingdogs.com

Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Louise Jollyman said:


> Of course you can always train sport with us soft sporty folks
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/www.dfwworkingdogs.com
> 
> Hahahahaha!!!


Hell Yes,
You and your dog may even be famous some day too


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

Also in Dallas area. Khoi's group is great for what you do. I also train w/ sport folks now - WDA - working towards IPO. But we're off for the summer.


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

If you are in the North Texas area, Jim Caraway has gone back into training full time again. He's just moved a building onto his property for training available in all weather year round! 
He's heavy on obedience and prefers personal protection but he's adjusting things for my dogs and I because he knows I also want to compete. 
He's absolutely fantastic with the dogs.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I am training with North Texas K9 Working Dog Club. Currently out of Seagoville, but we are opening another facility in Greenville. We are actually having the grand opening in Greenville this Sunday. Here's the Facebook page with info.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/North-Texas-K9-Working-Club/197516406967798


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok. Wda did not work out. Now driving to Oklahoma.
Ck OK clubs if u r in n texas.


----------

